# How to shoot HDR?



## aaronnorth (26 Apr 2009)

Hi,
I know how to get 3 differently exposed pictures, but i am stuck with the second part. Combining them all together!
Is there any free software or can i do it on GIMP?

Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2009)

http://www.hdrsoft.com/ 

Stu Worrall is the master at this technique.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> http://www.hdrsoft.com/
> 
> Stu Worrall is the master at this technique.



yeah i know, i love looking at his photstream.  
Thanks for the link


----------



## gratts (27 Apr 2009)

Didn't have a clue what HDR was yesterday. Then spent a fair while looking through galleries of HDR images. Stunning stuff and a clever idea!


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Apr 2009)

Personally, I think a lot of people overdo HDR. For me, the best HDR images leave you wondering whether the image is HDR or just excellent exposure.

Photomatix is great for HDR, whereas CS3 is preety poor.

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Apr 2009)

sorry missed this thread.  As dave says above the best current software ive found for doing this is photomatix as the convertor in photoshop doestn work as well.  It got better on Cs3 than CS2, havent tried CS4 yet so maybe theyve improved it again.  

As dave says I always prefer the less noticable HDR's, its also works very well on Black and White photos where you want it nice and contrasty.

Alternative software Ive used to get a nice pop and bring out the clouds on a landscape when you havent taken three images is Topaz Labs software which does a simlar thing to HDR but with one image.

Aaran, youve got a PM


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I have just had a go, using photomatix. I am not sure why it is blurry though. All 3 pics were took using a shelf as a tripod so no movement between them!






not a bad composition to say i just put it on the windowsil beside me lol.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Apr 2009)

looks like it moved a bit as your bike has two frames!  try sticking the camera down with a bit of bluetack if your using a shelf (not too much though or it will squish and move again!)


----------



## JamesM (28 Apr 2009)

Use the 2 second timer to avoid any movement when clicking the button too


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Apr 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Use the 2 second timer to avoid any movement when clicking the button too



that is probably what happened  
When i shoot again i shall get the tripod out


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Apr 2009)

Hope I`m not teaching you to suck eggs Aaron, but you are bracketing by shutter speed and not aperture?

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> When i shoot again i shall get the tripod out


Its a must for this type of photopgrahy and a remote cable/controller will help too!!


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Hope I`m not teaching you to suck eggs Aaron, but you are bracketing by shutter speed and not aperture?
> 
> Dave.



Aperture.



> Its a must for this type of photopgrahy and a remote cable/controller will help too!!



the timer delay will have to do. It has max of 10sec which is plenty. I am not sure the camera will take one actually.


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Apr 2009)

If you adjust the aperture between each exposure, you are changing the depth of focus. You need this to be the same for all your images, and adjust the exposure via the shutter speed.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> If you adjust the aperture between each exposure, you are changing the depth of focus. You need this to be the same for all your images, and adjust the exposure via the shutter speed.
> 
> Dave.



I set it to Aperture priority and auto bracketing and it automatically takes 3 pictures for me (under, normal and overexposed)
I could do it manually and get, say 5 pictures. Is this what you are suggesting?


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Apr 2009)

Yes. Aperture priority means that it is the shutter speed being changed. Just wanted to make sure.  

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)




----------



## a1Matt (4 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

>



Is that fisidens fontanus covering most of the house on the RHS.
and peacock moss in fornt of the shed at the bottom of the pic.

   

Nice pic!


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)

it does look like it,
thanks.


----------



## Dave Spencer (8 Jun 2009)

That is a decent attempt Aaron! 

I`m not sure about all those gimmicky houses in your aquascape though. The HM bush to the left looks really healthy.  

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> That is a decent attempt Aaron!
> 
> I`m not sure about all those gimmicky houses in your aquascape though. The HM bush to the left looks really healthy.
> 
> Dave.



thanks, lol.


----------

